# Video recording sunglasses



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going to order a pair. What do ya'll think?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Having trouble with the link.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am seeing it! Wow! Hog hunting can be crazy! I would want the AR for that!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What did you think of the glasses?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Link worked fine for me.. I was thinking about ordering some for duck hunting...I don't yote hunt during the day very often...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL sorry. They seem to work well. I think a stable camera would be easier to watch though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the cost ? A still camera would be easier to watch, but would also have to be operated by another person.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I cleaned up the excess linkage....mmmm sausage links......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very cool gadget

dont know if i would be willing to spend $300 on something that seems like they coud be a little fragile

they do say that they are shock resistant,but that doesnt mean they are durable

the video quality seems real good

itz, i agree an AR would defintaly be the gun of choice in that scenario.wouldnt mind breaking mine in doing that at all.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The movement is all part of the excitement. I understand that, and haven't got a problem with it. Video quality was good, better than I expected. Post us up some footage when you get it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes post vids once you get them,also do a review of them and let us know how durable they are

i.e. frames etc


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the best quality video I've seen from the video glasses.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Let me reiterate. I like them. I think they are good for what they are. The quality of picture is better than what I would expect. Much wider angle than I would have thought too.

Short clips would be fun to watch from the hunters perspective. Full length video would be tough to watch. They would be a nice add in to full length video.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the quality as well. This seems like a very good option for somebody who doesn't have a camera man or somebody like me for carp bowfishing.

Except for the fact that I need my prescriptions to see clearly  $300 is less than I pay for a pair of mine.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here, Fred. Won't work with eye glasses. Hunter's Specialties sells its version for much less than $300.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice vid 22magnum. You guys were busy. Liked the variety of pigpoppers ya'll were using.

I have a pair of IKam pov video glasses. I use them for kicks sometimes. They take good video and audio but mine are fixed focus, they may all be, and unless it is close up like your video, you don't see much. I plan on using them coyote hunting this fall to try for a little shareable footage.

:hunter:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice vid 22magnum. You guys were busy. Liked the variety of pigpoppers ya'll were using.
I have a pair of IKam pov video glasses. I use them for kicks sometimes. They take good video and audio but mine are fixed focus, they may all be, and unless it is close up like your video, you don't see much. I plan on using them coyote hunting this fall to try for a little shareable footage.
:hunter: 
Unfortunately that was not me. Soon to be me when I order a pair. I'll check out those iKam as well.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Most important part of the glasses....... You post your vids for us!


----------



## armypilot (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the Pivothead recording glasses and they are awesome. They are also the best, don't buy imitations.

http://pivothead.com


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh well, I guess it's too late for me. I have had my second rate imitations for 3 years now.

By the way, welcome to PT armypilot.

:hunter:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Quality looks good for a pair of glasses- looking forward to seeing some more.


----------

